# Autre couleur châssis iPhone



## yanker_man (7 Août 2022)

Bonjour à tous

J’écris ici pour un conseil d’achat, je souhaite acheter un iPhone SE (2022), mais les couleurs ne plaisent pas, je souhaitera un iPhone SE rose (comme ça pouvait exister à  l’époque de l’iPhone 6S ou iPhone 7 par exemple).
Est-ce que vous connaissez un site/boutique qui le propose dès l’achat, s’il vous plaît ? Voir agréé par Apple ?
Je crois qu’à une époque il y avait ReMade qui le faisait mais j’ai l’impression qu’ils ont fermé.

J’ai cru comprendre que sinon je pourrai avoir d’autres alternatives après achat, qui serait de repeindre ou de changer le châssis carrément de l’iPhone mais c’est encore plus obscur pour moi.
Si vous connaissez une boutique sérieuse (ou agréée) qui propose de repeindre le châssis en rose ça m’intéresse 

Merci à tous pour vos conseils


----------



## Gwen (7 Août 2022)

Et mettre une coque rose tout simplement ? Ce n'est pas cher et ça protège l'appareil.


----------



## nicomarcos (7 Août 2022)

Tu va trouver ton souhait ici : https://easyskinz.com/search?type=product,page&options[prefix]=last&q=skin iPhone rose*
Ou là : design


----------



## yanker_man (8 Août 2022)

gwen a dit:


> Et mettre une coque rose tout simplement ? Ce n'est pas cher et ça protège l'appareil.


Merci gwen mais je n’ai pas de coque


----------



## yanker_man (8 Août 2022)

nicomarcos a dit:


> Tu va trouver ton souhait ici : https://easyskinz.com/search?type=product,page&options[prefix]=last&q=skin iPhone rose*
> Ou là : design


Merci nicomarcos, mais tu me confirmes que ça semble que c’est  stickers ou un autocollant à apposer sur l’intégralité du châssis ?


----------



## nicomarcos (8 Août 2022)

yanker_man a dit:


> c’est stickers ou un autocollant à apposer sur l’intégralité du châssis ?


On appelle ça un skin, oui c'est bien un autocollant , mais c'est de la super qualité, c'est  top, un super
produit, vraiment bluffant mais c'est pas une coque.
Visite le site car il y a de multiples possibilités.


----------

